# buckboard............



## chefrob (Aug 16, 2010)

one of the local markets had butts for $.99 so i picked up a couple.........

after 10 days with high mountian BB cure i made one 1/2 butt into pepper:







and the other i used my standard homemade rub:






then i smoked them with hickory using the amazing smoker do-hicky:


















and here they are all sliced up.....i was goin to get the slicer out but there wasn't that much........it's a full size commercial slicer........i'm pretty good with a knife.........ah hell, i'm just plain lazy!

the peppered:







and the rubbed:






had breakfast for dinner and both came out good even though the temp got away from me when the afternoon sun came over and hit the smoker.....cold smoking in az in the summer has it's challenges!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 16, 2010)

Is that your knife work???? I thought that was too uniformed for the knife. But it looks fabulous and I bet really tastey too.


----------



## chefrob (Aug 16, 2010)

yes it is, would i lie about being lazy?


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 16, 2010)

It looks great now I'm hungry!!


----------



## wildflower (Aug 16, 2010)

DAME, that is some cutting


----------



## deannc (Aug 16, 2010)

That looks delicious!


----------



## meateater (Aug 16, 2010)

Great looking BBB! You knife skills are ninja level!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey Rob  dont know how I missed this one - awesome looking bacon and nice knife work


----------



## chefrob (Aug 16, 2010)

thx gary........it came out pretty damn good and it was my 1st!


----------



## ahampleman (Aug 20, 2010)

What cut of meat is that? Look to small be a Butt...


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2010)

Rob,

That looks REALLY GREAT !

I love BBB----alright, I confess, I love all home made Bacon!

Slicing ???

If I ever get in a knife fight with you, I'm bringin' a gun!!!!

Bear


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 20, 2010)

unless you have a level pendulum for a slicer, I'de have to say that's some nice bacon and great knife work.


----------



## old poi dog (Aug 20, 2010)

Chefrob,

Great work on the Bacon and the slicing skills....


----------



## chefrob (Aug 20, 2010)

> What cut of meat is that? Look to small be a Butt...


it is a butt...........i just butterflied it after removing the bone.


> Slicing ???
> If I ever get in a knife fight with you, I'm bringin' a gun!!!!


 LOL....good idea, i am part messican!

thx pit and OPD!


----------



## deltadude (Aug 20, 2010)

Looking at that awesome looking meat, I know who's kitchen I want to eat from... Great stuff chefrob..!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 20, 2010)

chefrob said:


> it is a butt...........i just butterflied it after removing the bone.
> 
> LOL....good idea, i am part messican!


You don't need to worry about him - he is not going to go get ya - that is why he has a pit bull and in my case he got me with a kitchen table trap


----------



## chefrob (Aug 21, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> You don't need to worry about him - he is too lazy to go get ya - that is why he has a pit bull and in my case he got me with a kitchen table trap


laziness breeds ingenuity!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 22, 2010)

Great Job Rob!

Do you share treats with your Pitty?

Which bacon did you prefer?

Todd


----------



## chefrob (Aug 22, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Great Job Rob!
> 
> Do you share treats with your Pitty?
> 
> ...


todd, she's an english BT and some how, some way, she seems to get hers. as for the bacon i think i liked the peppered better for all around flavor but the one with rub was great on a BLT. i will say the AMAZING SMOKER is just that. i have a vertical gasser that i put it in and turned the flame to it's lowest setting and lit the AMAZING SMOKER on both sides and it worked great! i had been putting off making bacon cuz it is hard to cool smoke here when the outside temp is 115 and the internal temp on an unlit smoker can be 130+ sometimes. the AMAZING SMOKER  made it easy and i will say if you don't have one guys.........get one.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2010)

Great name for it huh---Amazing!

Hey Rob, Is that the same breed of dog that both Patton and Pappy Boyington had?

Bear


----------



## chefrob (Aug 23, 2010)

yup, she was a rescue and after some attitude readj.........i mean proper training she has turned out to be a good find.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 2, 2010)

Now, did you only use the a-maze-n-smoker as your heat source? or did you turn on the GOSM?


----------



## chefrob (Nov 2, 2010)

i turned on the gasser during the last hour and a half to bring up the temp to where i like it for doneness.


----------

